# Not able to select internet setting in nokia asha200



## yogesh1991

i m using nokia asha 200 and its dual sim but i m using only one .i m not able to select internet setting as web option is disabled and shows the massage "unable to change setting".all the options in the configuration settings are disabled please help me out to connect with internet.


----------



## dvk01

Your other topic asking for password help was closed. I can only assume this is connected with the lack of password
https://forums.techguy.org/threads/nokia-asha-200-reset-without-password.1153819/
We cannot assist in such cases
topic closed


----------

